# Does vertical growth slow during flowering....plant getting too tall



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 31, 2008)

I've read that plant size will double during flowering....so I put my plant on 12/12 at what I thought was the appropriate time....But, my plant is still growing quickly upwards...will this growth slow during flower....If not, will topping my plant during flower create a problem or should I top it now before budding starts....plant has been under 12/12 for a week


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 31, 2008)

Bump...........


----------



## kittybitches (Mar 31, 2008)

if its getting too tall, then bend it and/or tie it down. dont top it.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

sorry to say plants stretch when they start to flower. It's the females way of reaching out to find a male. The plants will shoot up like they have had a growth spurt ^_^ What is your set up like? Can you not tie them down or anything?


----------



## shamegame (Mar 31, 2008)

The fast verticle growth should stop in another week or so.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Mar 31, 2008)

You could top the plant, but two budsites would shoot up just as much as one.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 31, 2008)

if your strain is more sativa dom it will strech all threw flower...if not it'll slow then stop soon...also never top in flower you'll lose out on that cola....if you need to just bend her over...peace az


----------



## mrskitz (Mar 31, 2008)

topping a week into flowering is not the best thing to do,and 2 colas instead of one doesnt always mean more bud,just 2 smaller colas,,,,,
just tie um over,,,,,,,,,,peace


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Mar 31, 2008)

shamegame said:


> The fast verticle growth should stop in another week or so.


 Thanks for the reply.....From the looks of it I may have to tie it down if it doesn't slow down....I think I may have vegged it too long


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Mar 31, 2008)

I run a zero-veg time SoG op. I put clones in to the flowering area as soon as they have a good spray of roots- no veg time between rooting & flowering. The mums and clones are kept under 24/7 light. 

The younguns continue to grow vegetatively, gaining height, until about wk 4 of flowering, when they stop getting taller and start building flower bulk. By then, they are about 3-4x the height they were when they were introduced to the flowering area. Clones are about 8-9" tall when introduced to flower and about 33-36" tall when they finish at wk 8, but they stop getting taller in wk4.


----------



## BEEFCAK3 (Mar 31, 2008)

ok im doing the same method sog, but i have 2 1000watt hps to flower with i clone 12-15 first batch then let'em get good root throw into flower, and so on ect.....all together i have 40-45 plants under those 2 light systems, how many lights are u useing for flower?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Mar 31, 2008)

BC, who are you addressing?


----------



## shamegame (Mar 31, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Thanks for the reply.....From the looks of it I may have to tie it down if it doesn't slow down....I think I may have vegged it too long


Don't top or trim anything if you can help it. As others suggested, try to tie her down / train her a little, or if you are feeling saucey you could try to FIM the top.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 4, 2008)

JohnnyBravo said:


>


I tied all the branches down....Which spread the plant out a lot...It is now taking up (in width) the whole growing space and also allowing plenty of light to the penetrate throughout the middle of the plant....She is now showing bud after 13 days of 12/12...YEAH BABY!!!!....Good call on tying it down...now Ill get more bud....I'll post a new pic soon


----------



## TheGardenMan (May 25, 2008)

Can anyone help me with a question about topping a plant that already has bud on it. I flowered the plant for a 2 weeks than stuck her outside to get sunlight cause i figured she would revegg but its been 3 weeks outdooors and the buds are just getting bigger and there's no revegging. Simply i want to know if i can top this plant even though she has but on it.


----------

